

Show HN : Mero Campus - Education meets social networking - royalghost

Mero Campus is a tech startup based in Nepal.<p>I am announcing the release of public beta version of Mero Campus. Mero Campus is a platform where students can find a right course and college in Nepal and abroad. It is an ecosystem where education meets social networking.
Some of its notable features are:<p>• Each college has its own URL, http://www.merocampus.com/&#60; college_nickname&#62;, with its information, list of courses and Q&#38;A section. 
• Student can search course based on stream and level. They can then compare admission deadline, fees, affiliated university, etc.
• Student can follow tags ( for e.g. engineering, hospitality ) to get update about any new courses belonging to that tag or follow specific course to get update about it and apply online.<p>We work closely with each educational institutions listed in our platform and make sure that all information are accurate and recent.  Students can directly interact with colleges through their own Q&#38;A section.<p>Visit Mero Campus at http://www.merocampus.com
======
semicolondev
Clikable: <http://www.merocampus.com>

In case anyone don't know: Mero (NP) == My (EN)

Happy to see one more product in Nepal from a fellow HNer. Good luck with it.

